# Which goat?



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

I'm buying a goat for 4-H the first two are seniors and are $1000 and the second two are juniors that are $600. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The real choice is between doe #1 or kid #1. Honestly, don't fool with the deep udder and sickle hocks. Kid #2 I'd almost bet you is doe #2's kid.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I like senior doe 1 the best of the lot...she's eye candy!


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

Thank you all for your answers! My last question is, do you think doe 1 is worth the 1k? I want to win if I spend that much haha


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

I want to do local county shows and then if I win that move on to bigger shows


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Yes, I do! She looks young so she should get deeper over time and you don't see a topline like that very often. She is also extremely balanced with a blend of strength and dairyness. If you're only getting one, I think she's the one to get.


Okay thanks! She was born in 2014 if that makes a difference.


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Hmm. It might, do you how many times has she freshened? If she's a 3rd or 4th freshener I would think she should have more depth and capacity.


Not sure I'm emailing them now. I have two more goats to add to the pick


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Do they have an appraisal scores you can go by too?
> 
> I like the 2nd doe better for a couple reasons, for one the 1st doe's udder looks kinda uneven, but while I think the 2nd doe is very nice, I don't feel she is as nice as the 1st doe whose picture you posted. She does appear to have more capacity, but overall I still like the solid black doe best. Looks like a very nice farm! They have some pretty does.


I'll check. Where would I find them?


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

cracra4goats said:


> I'll check. Where would I find them?


On ADGA genetics, if you have their registered names or registration #, or on the owner's website or ask them if they have appraisal scores or milk test results. For that price I would like to see some things like that.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I'd have to know a lot more about that doe to determine if she is worth $1,000 than just looking at a single side view picture.
A $1000 goat particularly a doe, is something special if you ask me.


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

Morning Star Farm said:


> On ADGA genetics, if you have their registered names or registration #, or on the owner's website or ask them if they have appraisal scores or milk test results. For that price I would like to see some things like that.





IHEARTGOATS said:


> I'd have to know a lot more about that doe to determine if she is worth $1,000 than just looking at a single side view picture.
> A $1000 goat particularly a doe, is something special if you ask me.


*Trait* *5* *TraitAvg* *45* *PTA* *REL*
Stature Short 34 Tall







3.8 66
Strength Weak 27 Powerful







-0.1 51
Dairyness Coarse 32 Sharp







1.2 46
Rump Angle Steep 37 Level







3.1 53
Rump Width Narrow 36 Wide







1.5 54
Rear Legs, Side-View Posty 26 Angled







-0.1 43
Fore Udder Attachment Loose 32 Tight







0.2 46
Rear Udder Height Low 37 High







0.8 48
Rear Udder Arch Narrow 29 Wide







0.7 41
Udder Depth Deep 40 Shallow







1.1 47
Medial Suspensory Ligament Weak 26 Strong 0.0 52
Teat Placement Wide 21 Close







0.5 54
Teat Diameter Narrow 26 Wide







1.7 54
That is the linear appraisal.


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Those numbers are very good. What was the final score? For example like EEEE 90.


Thanks! Where would I find that?


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Those numbers are very good. What was the final score? For example like EEEE 90.


 About her freshinings, she has kidded three times.


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

Morning Star Farm said:


> That is on adga genetics too, it should show up below her name and date of birth when you pull up the pedigree.


 Not sure is this sis correct but FS89 is the only number I could find.


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Yes that is it! That is an excellent score. It should say how old she was when she earned it too. Like @ 1-01 means the goat was one year and one month. If she got it as first freshener, that's the highest score they can earn. If not, it's still pretty good!


3-15-14 She earned this as a one year old. She had her first kid in 2017


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I would go see those goats in person. I recognize those pics, which farm they are from, and I know that those folks, respectively, don’t take the best of photos to showcase the best attributes of their goats. Goats they have bought, or sold, I’ve seen pictures of, either from the previous owner or the new owner, and they look tons better in those pics than on their website. 
I think you’d get a much better idea of the goats if you go in person. They have good goats.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Well if they have a website, might be helpful if we could look at it. Unless the farm name is a secret.


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

The goat has been sold still on my search though!


IHEARTGOATS said:


> Well if they have a website, might be helpful if we could look at it. Unless the farm name is a secret.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Are those goats dehorned (through human intervention) or naturally polled? That's something to consider, when you are breeding with them. Two naturally polled goats can lead to complications in the offspring.


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

Hey guys I'm back! I broke my phone and had to wait to get a new one. These goats have since been sold but I found two close ones.














the one that has the show back drop is 500 and the other one is 400. Opinions?


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I like the one against the show backdrop much better. She is extremely long and dairy with a lovely neck, level topline and nice rump. She looks powerful too with great width of muzzle. She's very pretty.

The other doe is much shorter, her rump is very steep, she lacks angulation in her rear legs and levelness in her topline, particularly in the loin, and she looks very mineral deficient.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This first would be the better of the two. Do they have additional pics? From that pic, it looks like her shoulders are set a bit too forward. It could possibly be the angle. Also her back pasterns in that pic look a bit weak...but again, could be the pic. She has nice length of body to her.


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I like the one against the show backdrop much better. She is extremely long and dairy with a lovely neck, level topline and nice rump. She looks powerful too with great width of muzzle. She's very pretty.
> 
> The other doe is much shorter, her rump is very steep, she lacks angulation in her rear legs and levelness in her topline, particularly in the loin, and she looks very mineral deficient.


I like that one too. I think it's important to get a second opinion though! Thank you!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> This first would be the better of the two. Do they have additional pics? From that pic, it looks like her shoulders are set a bit too forward. It could possibly be the angle. Also her back pasterns in that pic look a bit weak...but again, could be the pic. She has nice length of body to her.


If you zoom in on her pasterns, you can see how think the shavings are. I've had that problem with show pictures, so that could be it.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> If you zoom in on her pasterns, you can see how think the shavings are. I've had that problem with show pictures, so that could be it.


I was thinking that was the issue. But I figured it would be great for an updated pic that shows them clearly and a better side shot to see her shoulders more.


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

This is the only other picture on their website


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

cracra4goats said:


> Hey guys I'm back! I broke my phone and had to wait to get a new one. These goats have since been sold but I found two close ones.
> View attachment 168449
> View attachment 168451
> the one that has the show back drop is 500 and the other one is 400. Opinions?


Looks like the same goat to me, just at different ages.


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> Looks like the same goat to me, just at different ages.


Nope. Two different goats from 2 different farms.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How old is the second doe?


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

Goats Rock said:


> How old is the second doe?


3 Turning 4


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

That's uncanny.
Their markings are identical.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They sure look alike! Nice does.


----------

